# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ինչպե՞ս պայքարել մրջյունների դեմ

## Cassiopeia

Եղանակները տաքանում են, ու այդ խնդիրն ավելի արդիական է դառնում: Նման խնդիր հիմնականում առկա է սեփական տներում, իսկ բազմաբնակարան շենքերում համեմատաբար քիչ: Սակայն, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, մեր բնակարանում մենք մրջյուններ ենք բազմացնում :Xeloq:  առանց մեր ցանկության:
Ինչպե՞ս պայքարել դրանց դեմ: 
Նշեմ, որ տնտեսական խանութներում վաճառվող քիմիական մատիտներն այնքան էլ հուսալի միջոց չեն հանդիսանում:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ամենապարզ միջոցներից մեկը դա սխտորն է, այն քսել այն մասերում, որտեղ հիմնականում մրջյուններ են հավաքվում:
Հիշում եմ իմ մաման նաև տաք ջուր էր լցնում մրջնաբնի վրա, դա էլ էր օգնում:
Իսկ որպեսզի մրջյունները չմտնեն մթերքի մեջ ամանեղենի կողքերին  ձեթ քսեք:

----------

Cassiopeia (04.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վեռ ջան, մի ժամանակ մեր Երևանի տանը մենք էլ մրջյունների հետ պրոբլեմ ունեինք, հենց եղանակները մի քիչ տաքանում էր, զուգարանի տրուբաներով վերևի հարկից մրջյունները նախիրներով իջնում էին մեր տուն... ու գնաց, ամբողջ տունը մրջյուն էր, խոհանոցը, բաղնիք զուգարանը, ահավոր բան էր:

Խանութներով Raid սպրեյ են վաճառում, դա ցանում ես պլինտուզներին, բաղնիք, զուգարանում, աղբի ամանի կողքը ու մրջյուններոը միանգամից սատկում են: Տառականների դեմ էլ է շատ էֆեկտիվ: Դաժե եթե մրջյունների վրա ցանես, միանգամից էդ հոտից փախնում են ու մի երկու րոպեից սատկում: Իմ իմացած ամենաէֆեկտիվ միջոցն է: Արդեն մի քանի տարի է ամեն գարուն տանը ցանում եմ ու ամբողջ տարին ոչ մի մրջյուն էլ չի հայտնվում:

----------

Albus (15.06.2010), Cassiopeia (04.02.2010), Jarre (04.02.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Գիտեք ինչ եմ նկատել, մրջյունները հիմնականում հավաքվում են էլեկտրական վարդակների մեջ ու էլեկտրականության հետ կապ ունեցող միջավայրերում: Այս ձմեռ մեր տանը մրջյունները սկսեցին բազմանալ գազի կաթսայի մոտ ինչ-որ տեղ, հետո կամաց-կամաց ընդարձակեցին իրենց տարածքը: Ամենավատն այն է, որ այդ մրջյունները ոչ միայն սննդամթերքն են ապականում, այլ նաև ցեցի նման փչացնում են հագուստեղենը:

----------


## Sophie

Ժողովուրդ մեր տանը բազմանում են մի քանի տեսակի միջատներ, արդեն մենք գժվել ենք դրանց ձեռքը  :Bad:  : Առկա են և տառականներ և մրջյուններ և ականջմտնուկներ , սև ինչ որ տարօրինակ փոքրիկ բլոճներ , մլակատիպ բաներ, հենց պատուհանը մի քիչ բացում ենք ներս են հրավիրվում թիթեռները: Երևի բարձր հարկերում ապրողները նման խնդիրներ չեն ունենա, երնեկ իրենց :Sad:  : 

Օգտագործել  ենք սպիտակ կավիճատիպ դեղերից, որոշակի ազդեց մրջյունների վրա, բայց կարճ ժամանակով՝ 3րդ օրը նորից եկան : Գնեցինք Ռեյդ անունով միջատասպան միջոց , միջատների վրա փչելուց անմիջապես սատկում էին : Ամբողջ տունը փչեցինք ահագին սատկեցին, բայց էլի պարզվեց ամբողջը չի, իսկ Ռեյդը վերջացավ այդքանով:  Դրանից էլ նենց թունավոր հոտ է գալիս, չգիտեմ կարելի է՞ հաճախ օգտագործել : Եթե որևէ ավելի հարմար էֆեկտիվ ու անվնաս միջոց գիտեք խնդրում եմ խորհուրդ տվեք:

----------

Monk (14.06.2010), VisTolog (14.06.2010)

----------


## Monk

Ուզում էի ես նման հարց տալ, ինձ մոտ էլ է նույն խնդիրը  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Օգտագործել  ենք սպիտակ կավիճատիպ դեղերից, որոշակի ազդեց մրջյունների վրա, բայց կարճ ժամանակով՝ 3րդ օրը նորից եկան : Գնեցինք Ռեյդ անունով միջատասպան միջոց , միջատների վրա փչելուց անմիջապես սատկում էին : Ամբողջ տունը փչեցինք ահագին սատկեցին, բայց էլի պարզվեց ամբողջը չի, իսկ Ռեյդը վերջացավ այդքանով:  Դրանից էլ նենց թունավոր հոտ է գալիս, չգիտեմ կարելի է՞ հաճախ օգտագործել : Եթե որևէ ավելի հարմար էֆեկտիվ ու անվնաս միջոց գիտեք խնդրում եմ խորհուրդ տվեք:


Կավիճների վրա իրոք չարժի փող ծախսել, էֆեկտիվ չեն: Ռեյդը մի քանի տարի ա մեզ փրկում ա, թե չէ բնակարանը կդառնար կենդանաբանական այգի  :Jpit: 

Նախ պետք է գտնեք, թե միջատները որտեղից են գալիս, մեր մոտ մրջյունները մեզ հյուր են այցելում վերևի բնակարանից՝ բաղնիքի խողովակների օգնությամբ, Ռեյդը փչում եմ խողովակների վրա, խոհանոցի ամբողջ տարածքում (հատկապես զիբիլի ամանի հատվածում) ու ամբողջ բնակարանի պլինտուզների վրա: Հետո ավելի լավ ա բոլոր պատուհանները բացել ու մի քանի ժամով տնից բացակայել, թե չէ էդ հոտից շատ հանգիստ կարելի ա թունավորվել  :Smile:  Եթե Ռեյդից հետո էլի միջատներ են գալիս, ուրեմն իրենց սկզբնաղբյուրը լավ չեք գտել  :Smile:  Չգիտեմ, մեզ որ հլը Ռեյդն ա փրկել, ավելի էֆեկտիվ միջոց չեմ հանդիպել:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Նախ պետք է պարզել, թե որտեղից են գալիս միջատները: Կողքից ինձ հուշում են, որ հատուկ դեղ կա տառականների դեմ, էդ դեղի վրա էլ հենց տառական է նկարած:
Մյուս կողմից առաջարկ կա մրջյուններին բազմացնելու, քանի որ մրջյունները տառական շատ են սիրում ուտել:
Մեր տանն էլ նման բաներ կային, մենք փոշեկուլեցինք բացի դեղեր լցնելուց:  :Smile: 
Դժվար խնդիր ա:

----------


## Katka

Եթե հարեւանի տանը կա, ինչքան ուզում ես դեղ փչի:

----------


## Sophie

> Կավիճների վրա իրոք չարժի փող ծախսել, էֆեկտիվ չեն: Ռեյդը մի քանի տարի ա մեզ փրկում ա, թե չէ բնակարանը կդառնար կենդանաբանական այգի 
> 
> Նախ պետք է գտնեք, թե միջատները որտեղից են գալիս, մեր մոտ մրջյունները մեզ հյուր են այցելում վերևի բնակարանից՝ բաղնիքի խողովակների օգնությամբ, Ռեյդը փչում եմ խողովակների վրա, խոհանոցի ամբողջ տարածքում (հատկապես զիբիլի ամանի հատվածում) ու ամբողջ բնակարանի պլինտուզների վրա: Հետո ավելի լավ ա բոլոր պատուհանները բացել ու մի քանի ժամով տնից բացակայել, թե չէ էդ հոտից շատ հանգիստ կարելի ա թունավորվել  Եթե Ռեյդից հետո էլի միջատներ են գալիս, ուրեմն իրենց սկզբնաղբյուրը լավ չեք գտել  Չգիտեմ, մեզ որ հլը Ռեյդն ա փրկել, ավելի էֆեկտիվ միջոց չեմ հանդիպել:


 Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ թե դրանք որտեղից են գալիս որովհետև բոլոր սենյակներում էլ կան: Ճիշտ է ամենաշատը խոհանոցում են ու բաղնիքում, բայց դե չեմ կարող ասել թե մնացած տեղերը այդտեղից են գնում: Իսկ էտ Ռեյդը եթե պատուհանները բաց թողնեմ արդյոք չի թուլանա ազդեցությունը: Մեկել ինձ հետաքրքրում է թե ինչքան ժամանակ է մնում դրա ազդեցությունը կոնկրետ փչած տեղանքի վրա: Ասենք եթե փչել եմ պլենդուզին 1 օր կամ 2 օր հետո դեռ կմնա՞ ազդեցությունը, որ միջատը քայլի  վրայով ու սատկի՞ :Think:  :

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Sophie, եթե հիմնականում բաղնիքում են ու խոհանոցում, ուրեմն առաջնահերթ պետքա բաղնիքը հնարավորինս չոր պահել, իսկ խոհանոցը` մաքուր: Խոհանոցի մաքրություն ի նկատի ունեմ այն, որ երբեք զիբիլը գիշերը չթողնեք, ամենաշատը դայա տառականերին գրավողը + մանր մժեղներ ամառվա սոզոնին:

----------

Katka (14.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (14.06.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ թե դրանք որտեղից են գալիս որովհետև բոլոր սենյակներում էլ կան: Ճիշտ է ամենաշատը խոհանոցում են ու բաղնիքում, բայց դե չեմ կարող ասել թե մնացած տեղերը այդտեղից են գնում: Իսկ էտ Ռեյդը եթե պատուհանները բաց թողնեմ արդյոք չի թուլանա ազդեցությունը: Մեկել ինձ հետաքրքրում է թե ինչքան ժամանակ է մնում դրա ազդեցությունը կոնկրետ փչած տեղանքի վրա: Ասենք եթե փչել եմ պլենդուզին 1 օր կամ 2 օր հետո դեռ կմնա՞ ազդեցությունը, որ միջատը քայլի  վրայով ու սատկի՞ :


Իսկ ձեր տունը սեփակա՞ն ա, թե բնակարան ա: Եթե սեփական ա, հնարավոր ա, որ բակից մտնեն ջրատար խողովակների վրայով, եթե բնակարան ա, հետաքրքրվեք, թե կողքի, վերևի կամ ներքևի հարևաններից էլ ով ունի նման պրոբլեմ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ էլի ջրատար, կանալիզացիոն խողովակների կամ բնակարանների արանքում եղած անցքերի միջով են գալիս: Ռեյդ օգտագործում եմ տարին 2-3 անգամ, սովորաբար մի անգամ փչելուց հետո մի երկու-երեք ամիս ազդեցությունը մնում ա, հենց էլի են մրջյուններ հայտնվում, էլի եմ օգտագործում: Պատուհանը բացելուց ազդեցությունը դժվար թե թուլանա, ի դեպ օդափոխությունը պարտադիր պայման է, վերջիվերջո Ռեյդը թույն է ու առողջության վրա անպայման բացասական ազդեցություն կթողնի: Ի դեպ մենակ Ռեյդ օգտագործելով հարցը չեք լուծի, պետք է բնակարանը շատ մաքուր պահեք, աղբը օրը մի քանի անգամ թափեք, խոհանոցում աղբ կամ սնունդի մնացորդներ (թեկուզ փշուրների տեսքով) չպիտի մնա, թե չէ մրջյուններն ու տառականներն էլի կգան:

Համ էլ մրջյուններ բազմացնելով տառականների դեմը չեք առնի  :Jpit:  Մեր մոտ սովորաբար մրջյունների հետ տառականներ էլ են հայտնվում, մրջյունները մենակ սատկած տառականներին են ուտում  :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

> Sophie, եթե հիմնականում բաղնիքում են ու խոհանոցում, ուրեմն առաջնահերթ պետքա բաղնիքը հնարավորինս չոր պահել, իսկ խոհանոցը` մաքուր: Խոհանոցի մաքրություն ի նկատի ունեմ այն, որ երբեք զիբիլը գիշերը չթողնեք, ամենաշատը դայա տառականերին գրավողը + մանր մժեղներ ամառվա սոզոնին:


 Բաղնիքում ու խոհանոցում մրջյուններն են շատ: Իսկ տառակնները վերջերս ենք հայտնաբերել՝ բաղնիքում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մաքրությանը այն պահպանվում է: Առաջ աղբը աղբամանում էինք պահում լվացարանի դարակում, հիմա դա էլ ենք վերացրել տոպրակի մեջ լցնում ենք ու շուտ շուտ թափում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:29 ----------




> Իսկ ձեր տունը սեփակա՞ն ա, թե բնակարան ա: Եթե սեփական ա, հնարավոր ա, որ բակից մտնեն ջրատար խողովակների վրայով, եթե բնակարան ա, հետաքրքրվեք, թե կողքի, վերևի կամ ներքևի հարևաններից էլ ով ունի նման պրոբլեմ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ էլի ջրատար, կանալիզացիոն խողովակների կամ բնակարանների արանքում եղած անցքերի միջով են գալիս: Ռեյդ օգտագործում եմ տարին 2-3 անգամ, սովորաբար մի անգամ փչելուց հետո մի երկու-երեք ամիս ազդեցությունը մնում ա, հենց էլի են մրջյուններ հայտնվում, էլի եմ օգտագործում: Պատուհանը բացելուց ազդեցությունը դժվար թե թուլանա, ի դեպ օդափոխությունը պարտադիր պայման է, վերջիվերջո Ռեյդը թույն է ու առողջության վրա անպայման բացասական ազդեցություն կթողնի: Ի դեպ մենակ Ռեյդ օգտագործելով հարցը չեք լուծի, պետք է բնակարանը շատ մաքուր պահեք, աղբը օրը մի քանի անգամ թափեք, խոհանոցում աղբ կամ սնունդի մնացորդներ (թեկուզ փշուրների տեսքով) չպիտի մնա, թե չէ մրջյուններն ու տառականներն էլի կգան:
> 
> Համ էլ մրջյուններ բազմացնելով տառականների դեմը չեք առնի  Մեր մոտ սովորաբար մրջյունների հետ տառականներ էլ են հայտնվում, մրջյունները մենակ սատկած տառականներին են ուտում


Չէ սեփական չի:  Ուղղակի պատշգամբի տակ են անմիջապես աղբը թափում ենթադրում եմ, որ դրանից է:

----------


## ArmenianMetal

Ինսեկտիցիդները պետք է պարբերաբար փոխել

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Մոդերատորական: «Ինչպե՞ս պայքարել մրջյունների դեմ» և « Ինչպե՞ս պայքարել միջատների դեմ» թեմաները կցվել են իրար և վերաանվանվել «Ինչպե՞ս պայքարել միջատների դեմ»*

----------


## Արևածագ

Ավելի էֆեկտիվ են ո'չ թե «փչովի», այլ «քսովի» թունաքիմիկատները: Նույն «Ռեդ» ի քսուքի տարբերակն էլ կա: Իհարկե, բազմաբնակարան շենքերում բոլորը միասնբար պիտի պայքարեն միջատների դեմ: Սանիտարական օր պիտի հայտարարվի ու ունեցող- չունեցող, բոլորն էլ քսեն կամ փչեն քիմիկատը: Որ ձեր տնից չգնան նստեն հարևանի տանը, մինչև վտանգն անցնի:
 Իմիջիայլոց, այդ միջատասպան քսուքներով   նաև ծառերի բներին օղակներ ենք անում՝ լվիճներից պաշտպանելու համար:

----------

Ariadna (15.06.2010)

----------

